# Einfache Bleigussformen bauen



## Grundelgott (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Bastler!

Ich hab mich heute zum ersten mal überhaut am Bleigießen versucht. Hab dazu einfache Holzformen gebastelt (2 Holzklötze aneinander geklemmt, mit 10er Bohrer in der Mitte verschieden tiefe Löcher gebohrt und mit nem dünneren Bohrer noch n Loch für den Wirbel gebohrt). Ging soweit auch ganz gut, nur wurden die Bleie sehr grob und rau und nach dem ersten Durchgang fing das Holz an zu kokeln und die Formen wurden undicht.

Jetzt brauch ich keine komplizierten Formen, die unterschiedlichen Bohrerdurchmesser bzw Bohrtiefen hätten mir gereicht umd die Formen zu variieren. Zu Gipsformen hab ich hier im Forum was gefunden, war aber auch nicht ganz unaufwändig. Wäre es möglich aus Modelliermasse zb Fimo ne Gussform zu machen? Form abdrücken, aushärten, gießen? oder fängt mir das an zu brennen, schmelzen oder sonst was?
Bin gespannt ob da jemand nen Tip hat.
Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Eine ordentliche Gußform kostet durchschnittlich deutlich unter 20,- €. Damit lassen sich weiß Gott wie viele saubere Bleie gießen. Da ärgere ich mich doch nicht mir irgendwelchen Provisorien herum, die mir vor der Nase abrauchen, oder Bleie hervorbringen, die man noch nicht mal beim Nachtangeln herzeigen mag.

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Startseite


----------



## Grundelgott (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Ja schon, aber ich bin saumäßig geizig und bastle einfach gern :q


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Ich grundsätzlich auch. Aber ich will auch saubere Resultate haben.


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Kann Andal nur zustimmen.  Bin auch ein echter Heimwerker:m aber mit den Formen von der o.g. Firma machst echt nix falsch.  Halten ewig und top Ergebnisse. 
Hatte vorher mit allem möglichen versucht- fimo, gips, selbstgemachte Alublöcke aber mittlerweile alles umgestellt:q
LG
Mario


----------



## Slick (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Entweder ein paar Aluplatten besorgen oder mit hitzebeständigem Silikon Formen erstellen,der Rest verbrennt oder reist nach ein paar Güssen.

Dann bist du wieder locker bei 15-20 Euro + Arbeit.


Grüße


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

man begreift es meist sehr spät: nicht das material kostet, sondern die zeit.

aber man sollte versuchen, alles mal selber gemacht zu haben:
hilft kosten und nutzen realistisch einzuschätzen.

holz taugt nix, dann schon eher formsand...

irgendwann wird man klug bzw. klüger :m


----------



## yukonjack (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*



Jose schrieb:


> man begreift es meist sehr spät: nicht das material kostet, sondern die zeit.
> 
> aber man sollte versuchen, alles mal selber gemacht zu haben:
> hilft kosten und nutzen realistisch einzuschätzen.
> ...



Super Idee, da kann er sich Aalglocken auch gleich mit gießen..............


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ich bin saumäßig geizig und bastle einfach gern :q



 |supergrina glaub mal einfach letzteres,ist doch nix schöner als selbst gemacht 
 ab besten zwei aluplatten ca je einen cm stark fest zusammen fügen in die fuge Bohrungen setzen und dann 
 geteilt gewünschte form ausarbeiten etc
 kannst es auch offen machen ,ist einfacher ,kommt aber auf die form an die du basten willst
 viel spass


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Ich stoße da auch mal - trotz extremen Bastel- und Selbermachensyndroms - ins gleiche Horn: solange die gewünschte Form annähernd und zu einem annehmbar günstigen Preis käuflich zu erwerben ist, sind sämtliche Provisorien vollkommen überteuert!
Ich habe daher schon so manches Projekt in die Tonne gekloppt - gerade vor ein paar Tagen dieses hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307831&page=2


----------



## Fliegenfisch (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich stoße da auch mal - trotz extremen Bastel- und Selbermachensyndroms - ins gleiche Horn: solange die gewünschte Form annähernd und zu einem annehmbar günstigen Preis käuflich zu erwerben ist, sind sämtliche Provisorien vollkommen überteuert!
> Ich habe daher schon so manches Projekt in die Tonne gekloppt - gerade vor ein paar Tagen dieses hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307831&page=2



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. :m:m:m


----------



## Grundelgott (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

ich danke euch für eure Einschätzungen und Tips. Vermutlich bin ich aber noch ein, maximal zwei Versuche von der Einsicht Formen zu kaufen entfernt. 
Mal sehen ob ich Aluplatten zu nem vernünftigen Preis auftreiben kann.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

frag doch mal bei trollwut nach, ob der seine gußformen selber gebaut hat.


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Also ich hab ja bekanntlich relativ viel mit Bleigießen zu tun und hab mir selber Formen gebaut als auch fräsen lassen. 
Wenn du keine CNC daheim hast und kein CAD Programm, dann fällt die Variante Alu Form eigentlich schon fast flach. 
Was du jetzt noch machen kannst sind Formen aus Gips (halten meist ganz wenige Abgüsse) oder Formen aus Silikon RTV-HB. Dazu musst du dein Positiv modellieren und kannst es dann in Silikon abgießen. Diese Formen halten schon etwas länger. Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall bei Gips und Silikon etwas Erfahrung im Formenbau mitbringen. 
Preislich bist du bei Gips natürlich sehr günstig dabei, aber musst auch oft neue Formen bauen und es ziemlich tricky. Silikon kostet schon ganz gut Geld, aber wesentlich besser zu verarbeiten. 
Am billigsten und einfachsten kommst du mit gekauften Formen weg. Was ich dir auch als Anfänger dringend empfehlen möchte, denn du wirst merken, dass man in viele Formen nicht nur einfach Blei warm macht und rein gießt, sondern man schon auf Temperatur achten muss, manche Formen zusätzlich mit Talkum auspudern, Gießgeschwindigkeit, und und und.

Und wie ich schon öfter gesagt habe, nutzt unbedingt die entsprechende Sicherheitsaustattung, ich hatte schon einmal viel Glück und bin mit einem ambulanten Notdienst ausgekommen, das hätte damals aber auch wesentlich schlimmer enden können. Blei gießen ist und bleibt gefährlich.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

*Gips ist aber u.U. auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes brandgefährlich. Wenn die Gipsgussform nicht 100% trocken ist und das heiße Blei eingefüllt wird, dann kann es böse ausgehen!*


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

@Seele

Wieviel Abgüsse hält denn Silikonkautschuk bei Blei?

Hab noch 6 kg hier,hauptsächlich für Gummis, aber wollte ein Form für Bleie anfertigen.


Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*



Slick schrieb:


> @Seele
> 
> Wieviel Abgüsse hält denn Silikonkautschuk bei Blei?
> 
> ...





Das kommt auf viele Faktoren an, das kann man nicht sagen. Zwischen 1 und denke mal 200. Ein einfaches 20g Birnenblei wenn man mit dem Silikon nicht spart geht sicherlich recht oft. Aber ein 300g Pilker mit wenig Silikon verzieht es dir erst mal richtig und dann wird natürlich wahnsinnig viel Wärmeenergie in die Form eingefüllt. Des weiteren kommts auch auf das Silikon an. 
Das von Trollfactory lässt sich super mischen, da es zwei verschieden farbige Komponenten sind, ist ideal für einteilige Formen geeignet, da flexibel, aber hält lang nicht so gut die wärme aus, als das Silikon von Creato. 

Wer wirklich mit Bleigiessen Geld sparen will, der kauft sich fertige Alu Formen, einen großen Lee Ofen mit Ventil und macht das Ganze auf Masse. Für alle Anderen lohnt es sich nicht wirklich bzw. zahlen einen vielfachen Betrag dessen, für was man das Blei im Handel bekommt. Gehen allein 2 oder 3 Versuche mit Silikon schief, hätte ich schon zig Bleie kaufen können.


----------



## Slick (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Danke Seele,

es geht um eine Form die es nicht zu kaufen gibt,daher wollte ich eine aus Silikon herstellen.Ich wollte nur abschätzen ob es sich lohnt eine Form zu erstellen,für die Standards gibt es ja http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de  von Michael.


Grüße


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Wenn ich eins gelernt hab in meinen jetzt schon über 40 Anglerjahren dann dass es möglich ist mit wenig kosten und vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Aufwand Köder und Zubehör selbst zu bauen. 



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ich bin saumäßig geizig und bastle einfach gern :q


Wenn du gerne bastelst dann nehme Eichenholz, meins kommt vom Brennholz. 
Mach die Form wie schon vorher, undichte Stellen lassen sich mit Fimo, das für den Backofen, abdichten und wenn du die Bleie nach dem Guss noch ein wenig putzen musst stört das doch den Bastler wenig, oder!?

Hab gerade ein paar ca. 25g schwere Dropschotbleie gegossen aber die Form für zwei Bleie je Guss ist jetzt nach ca. 50 Bleien ziemlich am Ende zwei oder drei mal wird wohl noch gehen und dann gibt ne neue.
Und noch was hab ich gelernt so Zeugs wie z.B. Bleie muss
nicht super gut aussehen, es muss seinen Zweck erfüllen und den Köder dort hinbringen wo er hin soll!


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

hi,
zum thema gussformen habe ich folgende meinung.

selber kreativ zu sein macht unheimlichen spass, wenn das ergebnis dann noch einigermaßen stimmt noch viel mehr.

im endeffekt bin ich aber doch bei den fertigen alu-formen gelandet. zumindest zum teil.


ich habe z.b. einfache gussformen für futterkorb-bleischlitten aus dachlatten angefertigt. 
die haben einige güsse ausgehalten, war aber nicht dass was ich wollte.

gips habe ich probiert, war mir von der standhaftigkeit der formen zu " unproduktiv" weil bei jedem guss eine andere, kleine ecke abgeplatzt ist.

gelandet bin ich, ich rede immer noch von bleischlitten für futterkörbe, bei " racco-fix ( schnellzement ), handwekern sicher ein begriff.

lässt sich super verarbeiten und ist um ein vielfaches langlebiger als gips. ( ... und um einiges günstiger wenn man(n) auf dem bau arbeitet  )

damit habe ich alle meine formen der gewichtsklassen gebaut die man nicht käuflich erwerben kann.

womit wir wieder beim anfang meines posts wären.

einfache formen oder welche nicht im handel erhältlichen, wie z.b. die für futterkorbschlitten in in gewichtsklassen im unteren 10er berreich und über 180g und auch noch MEIN bevorzugtes modell, habe ich mir selbst hergestellt mit akzeptablen ergebnissen.

alle meine gussformen für jig-köpfe sind gekaufte von do-it weil die versuche solche selbst herzustellen kläglich gescheitert sind.

also mein fazit ist:

basteln, selber machen, alles ausprobieren was geht ( auch was im finanziellen rahmen möglich ist ) und selber schlüsse ziehen ob die ergebnisse akzeptabel sind oder ob nicht.

... und im endeffekt, zumindest bei mir so, eine gesunde mischung aus gekauften und gebastelten formen zu besitzten, die für die eigenen zwecke " wie geschaffen" sind.

gruß


----------



## blablabla (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

hi
 Dieser Thread hat mich erst auf das Thema "Bleie giessen" gebracht. Da hab ich gestern mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und schon taucht ein Problem auf....
 Wo bekommt ihr euer Rohblei als Ausgangsmaterial her?

  Ich dachte nämlich einfach an Auswuchtgewichte vom befreundeten KFZler,  aber anscheinend darf schon seit 2005 kein Blei mehr dafür verwendet werden!? Ich denke dass dann nach 10 Jahren auch in der unaufgeräumten Werkstatt nix mehr rumliegt. 
 Einen Dachdecker weiss ich jetzt nicht wo ich einfach mal so Blei bekomme..


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

ebay... Da bekommt man das schon in relativ sauberer Qualität. Oder vom Schützenverein.


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Ich hab meins von einem Blechner.


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*



Franky schrieb:


> ebay... Da bekommt man das schon in relativ sauberer Qualität. Oder vom Schützenverein.



oft bei eBay angeboten-Letternblei ,ist mit Antimon legiert 
 und dadurch etwas härter .Kann von Vorteil sein ,lässt sich besser putzen weil es nicht so stark "schmiert" #6aber nicht gut biegen .


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

am rhein hat sich auch bewährt:
bleischrott aus dem installationshandwerk, die rohre:

mit ner axt abgelängt, längs gespalten, ösendraht eingelegt, zusammengekloppt.

schnell, ohne abgas, ohne ohne und vor allem mit lachen beim hänger.


----------



## blablabla (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

#6Danke für die Tips!


----------



## csi-zander (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Servus,
Ich hab mir vor der ersten Bleigießerei auch mächtig den Kopf zerbrochen, WO das Blei herzukriegen sei. Gegoogelt etc. für das Geld, dass es bei eBay kosten soll + Versand, kannst Du glatt Bleie im Laden kaufen...

Google einfach den nächsten Schrotthändler -sogar in kleinen Städten 8-15 Händler pro 10000 Einwohner  ;-)

Klar, für 430g steht der nicht im Büro auf. Sag einfach 20kg, dann heißt es; da ist der Container, hier ist die Waage. Machste die Schukarre hier voll soviel Du brauchst und dann zwischen 1€ und 1,50€ das Kilo.

Wenn das Blei von Dach kommt, schmutzige Rohre etc., macht man zu Hause den Grill RICHTIG heiß, kleinen Topf in die Glut einschmelzen und das 'saubere' Blei abgießen.
(Ich fülle es in leere Teelichthülsen, die passen später super in den Schmelztiegel).
Also bleiben nach dem Schmodder für 20€ 18-19kg 'gutes' Blei.

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt, Dachdeckerblei ist doch 'zu weich', kann ich nur antworten; Quatsch!! Ich habe noch NIE gesehen, oder auch nur gehört, dass Blei vom Jigkopf oder von der Öse gefallen wäre!

Also spart Euch das Betteln beim Reifenhändler, Schützenverein etc. max. 1,50€ für das Kilo und mit Bleigussform ein sauberes Ergebnis!!


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

was sind schon 18 Kg Blei ? grade mal zwei Konservendosen
 voll.:q
 Hätte nem Kumpel fast seine erste Norwegentour gekostet 
 Hat sich meine Pilkerformen ausgeliehen ,hatte sie in der
 einen Hand und wollte die Konservendose vollgegossen mit Blei die ich ihm spendiert hatte mit der anderen vom Tisch nehmen ,hat nicht das Gewicht bedacht und so ist dicht neben sein Fuß auf dem Boden gelandet .:vik:
 Wenn ich Altblei einschmelze ,meist brauche ich ja nicht gleich alles fülle ich es in Konservendosen dann ist bei der nächsten Schmelze kaum noch Dreck auf der Schmelze und nimmt auch relativ wenig Lagerplatz weg.


----------



## csi-zander (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Konservendose = Teelichthülse ?!?  ;-)

 Das wünscht man sich auf jeden Fall!! -nachdem man die 150igste Hülse befüllt hat...
 Aber bei  mir auch der Grund; wesentlich besser zu lagern als 20-30-40 Kilo Bleischrott.  -und sauber für den 'eigentlich' Gießvorgang.

 ABER; für Jigs, DropshotBleie und Grundbleie unter 300g habe ich so einen GußOfen, der jetzt nicht soooooo groß ist, dass Blei in Konservenform reinpassen würde.

 Ich denke mal, Du gießt deine Groß-Pilker aus einem Topf von der Herdplatte? Oder hast Du einen so großräumigen Ofen?

 Aber langer Rede, kurzer Sinn -make a long Story short;
 Tenor sei, dass man *'mindestens'* 20Kilo Blei vom Schrotthändler holen sollte (statt 430Gramm), so dass 20-30 Euro in bar beim Händler in der Kaffeekasse (oder sonstwo) landen. 
 Sonst kommt der auch nicht aus seinem Büro, zeigt Dir den 100 m*3 Container und wartet an der Waage.

 Aber einschmelzen, einlagern (ob Teelicht oder Konserve) und am Ende einen sauberen Guß machen. 
 Schließlich hat man so zeitnah das x-fache an Blei, für den Preis, den man online in einer Auktion zahlen würde. (da habe ich schon 10kg für 34Euro zuzüglich Versandkosten gesehen = Kopfschütteln!!)


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

hatte verschiedene Gießpfannen ,habe größere Sachen eh
 draußen gemacht und auf offnem Feuer geschmolzen
 für kleinere Dinge einfach ´nen Gasbrenner benutzt dafür war das Blei auch in kleineren Döschen etwas größer als Teelichter ,wichtig ist dabei daß,das Gießgefäß einen kräftigen Stiel hat und einen sicheren Abstellplatz.


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

HY
Versuch mal Silikon Abformmasse  Typ HT. Die Masse ist flüssig und wird mit Härter gemischt sodas sie auch kleinste Relief oder dergleichen exakt abformt. Ich baue seid Jahren Formen für meine Pilker und Bleie selber. Wenn Du etwas wissen möchtest wie es geht, melde Dich mal. Wird so ein wenig zuviel fürs Board. Ich möchte auch keine Diskussionen anschieben oder so.
LG
Rudi


----------



## eszett (5. April 2016)

*AW: Einfache Bleigussformen bauen*

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des zu verwendenden Drahtes für Pilker (zwischen 50-200 Gramm). Welchen Durchmesser sollte ich minimal für den Edelstahldraht wählen? Da ich eine relativ schlanke Form machen möchte, wäre das gut zu wissen...


----------

